

How ISIS Keeps Dodging U.S. Spies - acdanger
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/11/13/isis-keeps-getting-better-at-dodging-u-s-spies.html

======
bediger4000
My guess: they don't have to dodge too hard, ISIS is really useful as a
boogeyman to squeeze funds out of taxpayers. ISIS is the new Al Queda is the
new Commies is the new Yellow Peril is the new Commies.

